# Anyone going to Shelbyville, TN show?



## Crabtree Farm (Dec 5, 2008)

I saw that the Shelbyville, TN show will have a classic division. Who is planning on going?

Tina Ferro


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Dec 6, 2008)

Well I know I am bringing some miniatures, but depending on whether my little shetland(Gaurdian) has scars or not from that accident he had last month will be the deciding factor if I show a shetland. I really hope to though! I never have shown a shetland before, but it would be fun to learn  Maybe I see some others there!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 6, 2008)

My trainer was wanting to bring about 8 but because there are NO modern classes he has decided not to make the trip from OH. He would've brought Minis, Classics and of course Moderns.

I will not be attending as I have a mare due that weekend BUT had my trainer decided to come down I would've shown up for the day with a few for him to take care of while I was back and forth.


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 7, 2008)

What are the dates?


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Dec 8, 2008)

hey kayla

the dates for this show is april 24 25 26 it will be an amhr aspc classic and shetland and a amha show i hope this helps you out


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 9, 2008)

hunterridgefarm said:


> hey kayla the dates for this show is april 24 25 26 it will be an amhr aspc classic and shetland and a amha show i hope this helps you out



Thanks! I am going to the AMHA part. It is going to be my first show. I hope to see some of you there!


----------

